# Narrowneck early Tuesday morning!



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I will be fishing the sandbags at Narrowneck on tuesday morning at 5am if anyone would like to join me - weather permitting of course!
Cheers!!!


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I won't be fishing Narrowneck in the morning as the wind and the swell are up.
Damn them both!!!


----------

